# Best grease(s)?



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Getting close to finishing up my suspension rebuild and front disc brake conversion. Does anybody have a preference for a brand or type of grease for the wheel bearings and the ball joints/tie rod ends?

Thanks.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Unless you are planning on driving your classic much more than a few thousand miles per year - the choice is yours. STP, Valvoline, etc. Anything that meets current SAE specs will be satisfactory.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

I prefer Amsoil products, been using Amsoil, engine, gear lubes , grease, etc for approx 20 years or so, from quads to my over the road semi with Zero issues.


----------

